# al muneera to al wahda



## orlaithohallora (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi, living in ad but just been offered a teaching job near al wahda with accomm in al muneera/al zeina... how long of a trip is this at 645-7am? how bad is traffic?
thanks


----------



## orlaithohallora (Feb 14, 2014)

anybody? 30 minutes?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yes 30 mins or so...


----------

